# USB 2.0 Hub Problem



## jemcobill (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a SIIG 02-0680B hub that works OK on a back usb port. However a Belkin F5u234 Rev 3 will not work. Will powered hubs work on front ports?
VIA KM266A-8235 MB running 1.5 GHz AMD Sempron. 2 GB MEM


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many times devices have a problem connected to a hub. My fix is normally to install a PCI USB 2.0 card and avoid the use of a hub, much more satisfactory results as a rule. 

Here's a whole list of them, I recommend you stick with one with the NEC chipset: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=PCI+USB+2.0

Here's one I've used several times in the past and has always worked well: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124049


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

Funny I had just the opposite happen. The USB mouse would not work (machine never wold see it) on the laptops usb port but when I plugged in a usb hub, and pluggen the mouse into it..it started working..go figure


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

spudmister said:


> Funny I had just the opposite happen. The USB mouse would not work (machine never wold see it) on the laptops usb port but when I plugged in a usb hub, and pluggen the mouse into it..it started working..go figure


That's the first time I've ever heard of it working the other way.


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

Makes 2 of us...never seen that one before..


----------



## a c0mputer guru (Feb 17, 2008)

http://forums.windrivers.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31231

Apparantly Belkin has a bad batch of these things and are taking them back...from what I read on the thread....


----------

